# NEED HELP: Making Drain Cocks



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear All

Im just about to fit drain cocks on my C62, but before I do this I would like to know if anyone
has designed some drain cocks on his own. The typical "home made" design can be seen on this excellent "how to do - photo series" by Peter Fallascheck.
Nothing wrong with it, but they quickly get rather long.

Link: http://dampfundmehr.de/im-bau/beam/hahn/Zischhahn.htm

I want to know if there are any smarter designs out there? The sliik designs on the newer Accucraft looks fx nice. 

Please - anything will do !

Regards

David Clement

DENMARK


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy the Accucraft ones.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Jerry 

You are hammering the head to the nail. The Acccucraft looks good. But then find me a site where they selll them. Those I have spoken to dont sell the drain cocks. 
Do you know anyone? 

Rgs 
David


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

David,
in Model Engineer was a drawing/description of a very simple automatic drain valve with scalable dimensions. If you are interested I can send you a PM with the scan.
Regards


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

David, I am not sure if I understand where you want to fit them. Mr Schug/Accucraft Germany sells the new drain cocks for draining water from the boiler and oil from the lubricator. Please check the picture in my IIIK thread. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect he's looking for cylinder drain cocks Zubi.


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

We make automatic draincocks, see our website www.djbengineering.co.uk 
David Bailey


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes Im looking for cylinder drain cocks  All designs and drawings are most welcome 

Thanks David B, I know, but I dont want to wait until next year for 4 drain cocks (your order book is full). 

Rgs 
David Clement


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I have them in stock, only new work order book is full until next Jan, any stock items I can deliver. 
David Bailey


----------

